# How do breeders show and aquire dogs in different countries?



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I was just wondering, how do breeders take their show dogs from country to country to have them shown their, even if that country has quarantine laws? How do they import show dogs from breeder to breeder? I was looking at country quarantine laws, but I see many imported international champion dogs from countries that require quarantine... So do breeders allow their babies to be in some strange place quarantined? Or do they get special permits that allow them not to be? 
I want to travel to many places someday, but some of my favorite places, like Japan, have quarantine laws. But me and my Gigi have never spent a night apart since we've had her. She also doesn't eat if we're not home, and who can I trust to brush her daily and redo her topknot?? I know they love dogs in Japan(they're allowed everywhere, even restaurants! They are treated like children there and wear clothes! Big and small! B)), I think it would be fun for Gigi to go too. Maybe I'll just wait some many, MANY years in hope that they would change the laws....


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Quarantine laws are there for very good reason. I don't imagine the laws would be 'relaxed' or altered for the purpose of breeding stock, or showing animals.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 5 2009, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858578


> Quarantine laws are there for very good reason. I don't imagine the laws would be 'relaxed' or altered for the purpose of breeding stock, or showing animals.[/B]


That's what I was thinking too


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah.....but I do know what you mean by other countries and culture's views of pets/animals...so very different from our own here in the good ole USA!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 5 2009, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858571


> How do they import show dogs from breeder to breeder?[/B]


I can't tell you anything about quarantine laws but assuming you are importing a dog from somewhere where there isn't any such thing it's very simple. All you have to do is make sure the foreign dog is registered with an AKC-approved kennel club before buying the dog. As long as the foreign club is recognized by the AKC all you need is the official pedigree and registration document with the foreign club, and the dog must be either tattood or microchipped for identification. You just fill out the import registration form, and enclosed the the aforementioned documentation along with a $50 fee and you are set.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

France is a great place to travel with your pet - they even allow them in the restaurants with you (one even asked if we needed a dish for our chien! ) You just need to make sure everything is in order before you leave (follow the guidelines re: vaccination proof, etc). Hawaii used to be quite difficult but now has an 'immediate airport release program' providing you pay a fee (think it's $150) and follow their quarantine guidelines (documented vaccinations). 

Looking forward to seeing about the importation of dogs country to country if anyone's done it (but imagine the dog would def be subject to whatever quarantine requirement that country had, regardless of whether it was a short trip (show) or not. Isn't there a Korean breeder who regularly attends shows in the States? If she posts here, maybe she will share with us how this works... ?


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

If the country you're going to has a quarantine law then you have to put your dog into quarantine- show or no show. 
The US doesn't have one..so taking dogs to the US for shows is very easy. 

Some countries that do have quarantine, like the UK, Singapore etc...will allow dogs from rabies free countries or that are coming directly from a list of countries that are approved. Like UK, Singapore, Australia. For Japan, you can avoid quarantine only if you're bringing you dog/cat into the country from these others: 

Taiwan, Iceland, Ireland, Sweden, Norway, UK (Great Britain & Northern Ireland only), Australia, New Zealand, Fiji, Hawaii, Guam only 11 regions.

That's because they are already rabies free. But since you're in the (mainland) US and US is not rabies free..you would have quarantine with Gigi. She'd be so much better off at home, with your Mom while you travel. Also, you'll need a couple of health documents/certifications before you could take her to Japan (and most other countries too...for sure the ones that have quarantine). China has a quarantine..so that's how I know. Also, most hotels in Asia do not accept pets in their hotels, so most likely you'd have to rent an apartment.

Here's the Japanese quarantine info:

http://www.maff.go.jp/aqs/english/animal/dog/index.html


PS- Korea doesn't have a quarantine law importing into Korea nor does the US, so it's fairly easy for her to do go to the shows in the US. She still needs a lot of documents (usually a govern. health certification and documentation of vaccination etc)- going and coming but no quarantine.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

PS Just read this: All dogs and cats entering Japan from the United States must be quarantined for at least 14 days. Also, all dogs and cats must be accompanied by two documents issued by licensed veterinarians in the U.S..(health certificate and rabies certificate)


But seriously Gigi would be so much better off at home rather than in quarantine for 2 weeks. And depending on the country, usually you cannot visit them. In China, it is 7 days with no visitation at all...but in Singapore it's a 30 day quarantine but with daily visits allowed. In Hong Kong, it can be up to 4 months with no visits. I'm not sure what Japan allows...but unless you're moving there, you don't usually take your pet to a quarantined country for your vacation.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks ladies for your wisdom! Hopefully a breeder that has done this before will see my question! 

shanghiamomma:
Good info! Thanks! I will be going to Paris or Tokyo for my graduation gift in Summer 2011. I know Paris is okay to go to with Gigi, but I wasn't sure about Japan yet. 

From the link you gave, it says Japan's quarantine can be within 12 hours?

My mother will be traveling with me unfortunately, so I couldn't leave Gigi with her. I never want to travel to another country alone. 

My mother gets mad when I brush Gigi's coat, because she thinks its for apperance reasons. She really doesn't understand the importance of it. If I skip jus ONE day I get GIANT matts and a 2 hour brushing. It takes me about 45-60 mins a day to do it. I know she would not have that patience.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 6 2009, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858662


> Thanks ladies for your wisdom! Hopefully a breeder that has done this before will see my question!
> 
> shanghiamomma:
> Good info! Thanks! I will be going to Paris or Tokyo for my graduation gift in Summer 2011. I know Paris is okay to go to with Gigi, but I wasn't sure about Japan yet.
> ...


It says if the dog is coming from rabies free country or region (on the approved list) then it's within 12 hours. The US is not rabies free hence the quarantine.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Dec 5 2009, 09:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858663


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 6 2009, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858662





> Thanks ladies for your wisdom! Hopefully a breeder that has done this before will see my question!
> 
> shanghiamomma:
> Good info! Thanks! I will be going to Paris or Tokyo for my graduation gift in Summer 2011. I know Paris is okay to go to with Gigi, but I wasn't sure about Japan yet.
> ...


It says if the dog is coming from a_ rabies free _country or region (on the approved list) then it's within 12 hours. The US is not rabies free hence the quarantine.
[/B][/QUOTE]

See: http://www.maff.go.jp/aqs/english/animal/d...port-other.html


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Regardless, it's not wise to take your dog with you to vacation in Japan. Also they will need a blood test submitted 180 days beforehand. 

http://www.maff.go.jp/aqs/english/qanda/dogcata.html#7-2

Q:What do I have to do to make a quarantine within 12 hours when importing animals from designated regions (rabies-free countries/regions)?

A:When the following can be confirmed from the certificate issued by the responsible government agency of the country of export, the quarantine period upon arrival in Japan will be within 12 hours. Please note that notification to the Animal Quarantine Service which has jurisdiction over the intended air/seaport of arrival is required no less than 40 days in advance of arrival.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Be sure you read all of the requirements for rabies vaccines and titering. 

Also, most international flights require the dog to ride as cargo, not under your seat.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Dec 5 2009, 10:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858665


> Regardless, it's not wise to take your dog with you to vacation in Japan.[/B]


Okay. In your opinion, you do you think it's not a good idea? Just curious. 

JMM: I know people who have gotten puppies from other countries and they traveled under their seat. Which is why I consider getting my next puppy from another country. But thank you for letting me know, I will look into it.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL! 

Jackie's right- Check with the airlines that you want to fly, as to whether they allow in cabin for your pet.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I think its great that you have the desire to travel and see some of this world of ours, good for you!

What I don't think is so great, is that you want to take your dog along for the international ride. I get that she adores you and wants to be with you ALL the time, mine do too, but I wouldn't ever contemplate subjecting them to a long flight in cargo, just because I wanted them with me for my vacation. There may be some carriers out there that allow dogs in the cabin for international flights, but still, thats a long-ass flight for a dog to be confined in a carrier.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm not sure I know of any US airlines, even, that allow pets under the seat if it's Trans-Atlantic or Trans-Pacific flight.

In my opinion, it is very risky to travel with a pet to a country with quarantine. If one little thing on your documentation is wrong, they will deport the pet immediately. You obviously wouldn't send your pet home by themselves, so you would end up forgoing your vacation. In fact, mistakes are very easy to make when importing or exporting a pet. That is why pet relocation agencies exist and can charge thousands of dollars to take care of this for people when they move countries. I would personally only do it if I were moving the pet, not traveling. I also wonder about the condition of quarantines. I would not feel comfortable keeping mine in a quarantine that I could not visit?

As Andrea stated, bringing pets to the US from other countries is relatively easy. It's going to other countries from US that is harder. Also, keep in mind sometimes people come into the US with the pet under the seat as they never declared the pet to the airline or to immigration. Otherwise, I believe the pet would have had to travel cargo.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I think Sophia is right about US airlines not allowing in cabin. All my friends here, who have or are in the process of taking their dogs back to the US are running into this problem. Also the US airlines have season of the year restrictions as well..like you can't take them in cargo (to/from Asia) during the summer, for example. Most use pet relocation agents..they usually start at $1500 and up-plus the cost of the ticket. I have one friend who is taking her dog back to Brazil and it is costing them $5000! ouch. 

Also, in Japan, English is not widely spoken at all.... Even on the metro, the signs aren't in English- sometimes maybe but very rarely. It's so much easier to get around HK or China than in Japan due to nothing being in English.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I imported Milo from a different country, but there are is no quarintine between Ireland and the UK.

Have you heard of the pet passport? Its basically where the dog has a sort of quarintine done before traveling, well its not really a quaranitine,she must be microchipped, be proven rabies free and be vet checked, treated for tics and worms(it all really depends on which country you're traveling to.) 
I know that the USA,Ireland, UK and France are all partcipating countries but there are more.
I am applying for one for Milo so am in the same boat as you. 

here is more info about it: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pet_passport


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks ladies for your honest replies! I have lots to think about, but I also have a lot of time! Gigi used to traveling on 15 hour car rides in her carrier, I guess I figured a plane wouldn't be much difference. You all remeber Suzanne's Canaille inspired me! They literally traveled the world together! Too bad she's not her to give me advice. And thanks Orla for that link!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

when traveling with the malts, I ALWAYS make sure that the destination that I am going to "by plane":
1. Has less restrictions 
2. Is not too long from home. The longest flight that my two went to is a 6 hours flight.

When traveling to Europe, Germany is our destination by flight. I so love their easy procedures  No quarantine. Then from there, we use the train to travel to other countries - the malts don't even have to be in their crates; in fact they sit right on the seat :wub: :wub: 


Here is what I work on: getting the required documents from export/import department, the malts have their passports, rabies vaccinated (a requirement when traveling: they should get their rabies vaccination 30 days before traveling), and by the end of the trip period, they should be checked by two vets (one I look for and the other one is available in the airport). Some countries such as Sweden, a blood test is also required, but I haven't taken them there

I have to admit that in recent trips, I decided to leave them home - they are always safer at home :wub: :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Dec 6 2009, 06:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858764


> *I'm not sure I know of any US airlines, even, that allow pets under the seat if it's Trans-Atlantic or Trans-Pacific flight.*
> 
> 
> As Andrea stated, bringing pets to the US from other countries is relatively easy. It's going to other countries from US that is harder. *Also, keep in mind sometimes people come into the US with the pet under the seat as they never declared the pet to the airline or to immigration. Otherwise, I believe the pet would have had to travel cargo.*[/B]


Agreed.

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Dec 6 2009, 06:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858769


> Also, in Japan, English is not widely spoken at all.... Even on the metro, the signs aren't in English- sometimes maybe but very rarely. It's so much easier to get around HK or China than in Japan due to nothing being in English.[/B]


Yup. It is sooo easy to get around in HK. Almost everything has English translations. Japan is another story!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Alitalia is one carrier that allows dogs to be carried as your baggage in the cabin. At least they used to be (we flew them from US to Paris).

It sounds like the OP isn't planning on travelling anywhere in the near future (I read the post as a 'some day' type query)... so would just suggest that whatever country she plans to visit, she check both the quarantine requirements and the airline travel guides for pets before booking anything... travelling with a doglet is definitely do-able (when our Echo was alive, she was deaf, we wouldn't leave her with Anyone and she went Everywhere with us). So I know firsthand it's definitely do-able, you just have to be sure things are planned out ahead of time (and avoid travelling to places with stringent quarantines - like England, etc).


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Dec 6 2009, 09:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858974


> ... and avoid travelling to places with stringent quarantines - like England, etc)[/B]


Yes... we have strict quarantine laws in the UK but we also have the Pet Passport Scheme and the US is one of the countries included in the scheme. US dogs are allowed into England/Britain/UK without spending any time in quarantine provided you plan ahead and their paperwork is in order. The Westminster BoB this year, Ch Delcost Marc By Design, lives in Scotland and is a "frequent flyer" to/from the USA (and elsewhere, probably) for shows and for the purposes of err..... procreation.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

My puppy Sprite is an import bred by Szilvia Grof in Hungary (Marquess Maltese). There were no issues at all with the import. She came with the Pet Passport referenced in other replies in this thread and a health certificate. Vaccinations (including rabies) and microchipping were done by Szilvia before Sprite left Hungary. She was flown in the cabin of the plane with a friend. In order for an imported dog to be registered by AKC the dog must first be registered in the country of origin and that registry must be an AKC-recognized registry. The U.S. owner must receive the original foreign registration as well as an export pedigree from the breeder. Once the new owner has received the proper foreign paperwork they can then apply for AKC registration, submitting the Foreign Registration Form, the original foreign registration, original export pedigree, two photos (one front view and one side view) and a check for $50.00. It generally takes 4-6 weeks to receive the AKC registration number. Through the end of this year an imported dog can be shown using its foreign registry number. However, that changes as of January 1, 2010, when foreign imports can only be shown after they have received their AKC number.

When travelling to a foreign country there is plenty of info on the web (including the AKC website) that will lead you to each country's requirements. Certainly there is no longer a quarantine period in England where more and more American dogs are being shown each year at Crufts.

MaryH


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Dec 5 2009, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858655


> PS- Korea doesn't have a quarantine law importing into Korea nor does the US, so it's fairly easy for her to do go to the shows in the US. She still needs a lot of documents (usually a govern. health certification and documentation of vaccination etc)- going and coming but no quarantine.[/B]


Since you mention Korea specifically, the Korean Kennel Federation provides the all required information on their "Export Pedigree" so only the one document must me sent to AKC to import the dog. Easy as cake.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (LongFlatAndSilky @ Dec 7 2009, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859098


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Dec 5 2009, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858655





> PS- Korea doesn't have a quarantine law importing into Korea nor does the US, so it's fairly easy for her to do go to the shows in the US. She still needs a lot of documents (usually a govern. health certification and documentation of vaccination etc)- going and coming but no quarantine.[/B]


Since you mention Korea specifically, the Korean Kennel Federation provides the all required information on their "Export Pedigree" so only the one document must me sent to AKC to import the dog. Easy as cake.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wasn't referring to the AKC registration or other kennel club registrations...I was referring to Customs and Immigration requirements.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Dec 6 2009, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859099


> QUOTE (LongFlatAndSilky @ Dec 7 2009, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859098





> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Dec 5 2009, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858655





> PS- Korea doesn't have a quarantine law importing into Korea nor does the US, so it's fairly easy for her to do go to the shows in the US. She still needs a lot of documents (usually a govern. health certification and documentation of vaccination etc)- going and coming but no quarantine.[/B]


Since you mention Korea specifically, the Korean Kennel Federation provides the all required information on their "Export Pedigree" so only the one document must me sent to AKC to import the dog. Easy as cake.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wasn't referring to the AKC registration or other kennel club registrations...I was referring to Customs and Immigration requirements.
[/B][/QUOTE]

But the original poster appeared to have some interest in the requirements to import a show dog, and breeders and show people are presumably interested in registering the dog... so I was speaking to that post more than yours. 
QUOTE


> How do they import show dogs from breeder to breeder?[/B]


Oh yeah, I forgot about the two photographs. AKC needs those too!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Sorry! My confusion! It's good to know though. I brought my Malt back from Korea and honestly I didn't inquire about the kennel club registration for her as I'm not showing or breeding her- also I don't live in the US.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Briana, I'm glad you started this thread. I'm very interested in this topic too.

I know of people who got their pets certified as service dogs and that way they can travel in cabin. (I think most airlines on international flights allow pets only in cargo, not cabin). One person I'm thinking of went to a psychiatrist and described all her hardships in life and said that her dog stopped her from having panic attacks and got her dog certified that way. :blink: Certainly a creative way to get your 3-pound dog on board. Not only that, she gets to ride for free. :huh:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Not all foreign flights follow the ADA laws about service dogs.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 9 2009, 10:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860041


> Not all foreign flights follow the ADA laws about service dogs.[/B]


That's true. For instance, JAL (Japan) allows service dogs. Howevere, no animals going into UAE as far as I know can travel in cabin.


----------



## 1spoiledmalt (Jun 16, 2007)

I have a puppy that we are importing into the UK and you can get them in on the Pet Passport program. However, there IS a wait time of 6 months. Basically once your dog has a rabies shot, you wait thirty days and then you have to send titers to a lab in Kansas City. If your dog passes the titer levels then you have to wait another 6 months before the dog will have the proper paperwork. The puppy we are sending there is 5 months old so we are just starting the rabies/titer process, he will be shown and finish his U.S. championship while his paperwork is clearing. We are hoping to go to Crufts in 2011 to watch him show.  

Diane


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

In Australia all dogs and cats are quarantined except for imports from New Zealand.


----------

